
Show HN: DocStamp – Notarize documents on the Ethereum blockchain - dapatil
https://docstamp.io
======
dapatil
Just released [https://docstamp.io](https://docstamp.io) which lets you
notarize documents on the Ethereum blockchain. To make it accessible to the
wider audience, I accept payments in USD. I have a FAQ which has a link to the
contract. I’d love to get some feedback on the site.

